# The Strange Magic of: ELO



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

The Strange Magic of Electric Light Orchestra? Now why would I post about them? Maybe because ELO has always been a fave of mine, for both their unique sound and for Jeff Lynne's direct yet affecting lyrics; those briefly referencing imagined seascapes in particular. Hence we have: Midnight on the water/I saw the ocean's daughter/walking on a wave's chicane/Staring as she called my name...  Now I know there is a slightly different version, but I'll stick with "wave's chicane", thank you. Another big fave is All Over the World, a song that leaves me strangely lightheaded and slightly breathless. The list of great ELO songs is long, but--no surprise--a big favorite of mine is..._Strange Magic_....






"....sailing softly through the sun, in a broken Stone Age dawn....


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

"Strange Magic"

You're sailing softly through the sun
in a broken stone age dawn.
You fly so high.

I get a strange magic,
oh, what a strange magic,
oh, it's a strange magic.
Got a strange magic,
got a strange magic.

You're walking meadows in my mind,
making waves across my time,
oh no, oh no.

I get a strange magic,
oh, what a strange magic,
oh, it's a strange magic.
Got a strange magic,
got a strange magic.

Oh, I'm never gonna be the same again,
now I've seen the way it's got to end,
sweet dream, sweet dream.

Strange magic,
oh, what a strange magic,
oh, it's a strange magic.
Got a strange magic,
got a strange magic.

It's magic, it's magic, it's magic.

Strange magic,
oh, what a strange magic,
oh, it's a strange magic.
Got a strange magic.

Strange magic STRANGE MAGIC
oh, what a strange magic STRANGE MAGIC
oh, it's a strange magic.
Got a strange magic.

Strange magic STRANGE MAGIC
oh, what a strange magic STRANGE MAGIC
oh, it's a strange magic.
Got a strange magic,
got a strange magic,
you know I got a strange magic,
yeah, I got a strange magic,
oo-o-o-oo, strange magic. (fade)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Great band, love almost all of their hits.






One of my favourites, and a clear classical music angle.


----------



## acitak 7 (Jun 26, 2016)

I have been a big fan of ELO since I first heard Roll Over Beethoven on Top Of the Pops in 1973. Jeff Lynne is a great musician, songwriter and producer, too many great tracks to mention, although Jungle from Out Of The Blue is a great lesser known track. Also Jeff does a great live version of Roll Over Beethoven from Hamburg in 2001 with two great cellists plus a great band, worth a listen on Youtube.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I enjoy ELO. My favourite album is _Time_ (1981). It was a sort of transitional album for the group. Lynne decided to go with a synthesised orchestra instead of hiring a string section for the unique ELO sound. It seems to work for this album because, much like _Eldorado _ it is a concept album (dealing with a time stranded astronaut). It is futuristic, diverse, but seems to hang together well. My favourite tracks are_Twilight_, _The Way Life's Meant to Be_, and of course _Hold On Tight _. About the only bad thing I have to say about it is that the CD mastering is disappointing. The sound is somewhat lifeless compared to the Vinyl, but this may be just subjective.


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Straight away I knew you where named after that song. ELO are alright, never got into them. Parents owned a few of their albums though. Suppose I should listen to some more? :tiphat:


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

My favs are probably Livin Thing and Shine a Little Love (amongst many others), but I think this one is extraordinary


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Whenever I feel the urge to get dizzy and euphoric, I listen to _All Over the World_ at ear-shattering volume. And I am not alone, as, by squinting my eyes a bit, I saw--or thought I saw--the bewigged Morimur among the swirling revelers...


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Strange Magic said:


> I saw--or thought I saw--the bewigged Morimur among the swirling revelers...


*HOW DARE YOU, SIR!!!*


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Morimur said:


> *HOW DARE YOU, SIR!!!*


Where do you find these gems!?!? But you must locate one where someone (me?) is accused of being "*A Strutting, Impudent Popinjay!*". I've always considered that very near the pinnacle of rebuke, and often imagine dogs barking that at me as I pass.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

I like only the first LP, with Roy Wood.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Bought a copy of Face The Music back in '76. Haven't listened to them since.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Never was a fan, but heard a lot of ELO on the radio in the late 70s. I do like the one song a lot, Turn to Stone.


----------



## motoboy (May 19, 2008)

Antiquarian said:


> I enjoy ELO. My favourite album is _Time_ (1981). It was a sort of transitional album for the group. Lynne decided to go with a synthesised orchestra instead of hiring a string section for the unique ELO sound. It seems to work for this album because, much like _Eldorado _ it is a concept album (dealing with a time stranded astronaut). It is futuristic, diverse, but seems to hang together well. My favourite tracks are_Twilight_, _The Way Life's Meant to Be_, and of course _Hold On Tight _. About the only bad thing I have to say about it is that the CD mastering is disappointing. The sound is somewhat lifeless compared to the Vinyl, but this may be just subjective.


That is also one of my favorite albums. It is a little freaky listening to it now: "Remember the good old nineteen-eighties, when things were so uncomplicated. I wish I could go back there again and everything could be the same." 
"I have a mesage from another time."


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Still my all-time English favorite all-pop/pure pop group. Only an Evil Woman would disagree (and Morimur of course).


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Rubbish group.

Pure rubbish.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

The Deacon said:


> Rubbish group.
> 
> Pure rubbish.


You, sir, are no Morimur! (And never will be.)


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

It is sugar diabetes. Pap for children.

(You also should not consume corn syrup.)

...

Some know the strings-man grooved with Van Der Graff for a while.
But did you know he made a solo lp. Pressed only in Iceland?

Of course you didn't.
You are children.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

A brief moment of silence to reflect upon the latest victim of musical anhedonia, tunnel vision, and uncontrollable flatulence. Let us lower our eyes......

Now that we have done our duty, here is a rediscovered live concert clip of _All Over the World_:


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Strange Magic said:


> A brief moment of silence to reflect upon the latest victim of musical anhedonia, tunnel vision, and uncontrollable flatulence. Let us lower our eyes......


I never fail to be impressed by your eloquent, clever & calm comebacks, Strange Magic ~ I was just going to tell him to _sit his a$$ down & shut the h*ll up_!  :lol:


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

ELO straight from the socket. :tiphat:


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Hard to believe that Jeff Lynne, co-founder of ELO-pap, was in Idle Race and The Move.

Fark ELO.
Put THIS lp on the turntable:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

ELO were a bunch of fine musicians who just happened to make music I don't care for - I for one can't be any fairer than that. Just because I don't like the music it doesn't in my opinion make them a bad band.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

With all due respect to you Strange Magic, ELO - and a few others like The Eagles and Gerry Rafferty - were the bands that put me off popular music for years. To me they form a landmark between the good times when popular music had much to offer and the bad times when good music became a subcultural thing.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^Again, the infinite variety of taste, Casebearer. Of course it should come as no surprise that I dote on several songs by Rafferty and by the Eagles. And also again I thank a benevolent Providence that I like the exceptionally (by TC standards) wide spectrum of rock and pop that I do. I am literally, I guess, like a child in my enthusiasms. I get the impression that I'm having fun and grooving on the music that pleases or did please millions, while my peers are hunched over esoterica of such austere and exquisite refinement that it is very likely beyond my ken entirely. But envy is not one of my many vices .


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

This album came out when I was in high school, & I almost wore the grooves off _this _song, especially ~ Telephone Line.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

^^Let's just enjoy what we enjoy as long as we can honestly speak about our disappointments in music as well.

And I miss Morimur.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^Morimur was one funny man when he chose to be--his clip of the angry liiile girl shaking her hairbrush while the family poodle sits there as a slightly amused spectator, is priceless! I howl with laughter every time I see it.

But back to our old issue of positive v. negative reportage re: music and the arts. I still cannot fathom the need of people to share their dislikes, especially reporting out of nowhere, unsolicited. I wonder: is it that important to them that the world know (or care) that they don't like X? The world of the arts is chock-full of things that are best ignored or that actively displease--the ratio of "bad" to "good" is enormous, so why take the time and psychic energy to so report that which displeases? One can fantasize naysayers preparing vast lists of things--songs, groups, artists--they don't like, feverishly scribbling them down in hopes of somehow asserting their status as uniquely discriminating aesthetes worthy of singular attention; a variation on Descartes: "Odio ergo sum!" I mean, Who Really Cares? In part, that is why I consider sharing the things we like to be so much more powerful, informative, and bonding .


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Old issue indeed...

The world would be very boring if all threads were just filled with people agreeing and rejoicing their admiration and love for any kind of music or performer. But I see what you mean and I agree it's of no use to go posting negatively if you have no other purpose than dissing other peoples music and have no involvement other than that. 

I think the key word here is involvement. When you are personally involved with the music a thread concerns itself with, all posting could be viewed as relevant to the topic, even if it is negative or perceived as that. ELO, Rafferty and The Eagles were really very important bands in my life's history (involvement), so I felt entitled to post how much I disliked that their music took over from the kind of music I loved. There was no escaping those days. Maybe this is because I am from the days you were primarily confronted with music through radio and through what they played in the discotheque.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^I do understand your point about your frustration of not being in charge of what you were hearing on the radio or at the discotheque. But I compensated for that in my own case by continuing to listen to my own recordings and by learning to like --adapting--to the new, whatever it was, and always finding something to like about it. There was then, and certainly is now, so much opportunity to be in control of what you listen to; unprecedented! There are two dangers: total withdrawal into one's own limited sonic world, or being overwhelmed and diminished by the sheer flood of what can inundate you now. Everyone needs to find the old/new balance that works for them so that they maintain a healthy sense of selfhood. For some it seems that selfhood is best maintained by telling The World that they hate this, that, or the other thing. While they're doing that, I'm listening to Gerry Rafferty sing _Right Down the Line_ .


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

"ELO, Rafferty and The Eagles were really very important bands in my life's history "


Doubtless you also rated the first Elf (same) lp highly.


(Wot??? No clown emoticon?)


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

The Deacon said:


> "ELO, Rafferty and The Eagles were really very important bands in my life's history."


Where is this quoted quote from? I cannot locate the original anywhere. Casebearer mentioned ELO, Rafferty and The Eagles in his post, but the above quote appears to be pure fiction, does it not? A puzzle.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Strange Magic said:


> Where is this quoted quote from? I cannot locate the original anywhere. Casebearer mentioned ELO, Rafferty and The Eagles in his post, but the above quote appears to be pure fiction, does it not? A puzzle.


No, the quote is allright but it's leaving out the context that these bands were important in my life's history as a big disappointment in the course popular music was taking. But who cares about people that can't read or quote correctly?


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Casebearer said:


> No, the quote is allright but it's leaving out the context that these bands were important in my life's history as a big disappointment in the course popular music was taking. But who cares about people that can't read or quote correctly?


Three big names that helped make the musical 1970s the rich stew that the decade was, full of all sorts of chunks and tidbits in a multi-flavored broth. You and I previously posted on your disappointment with the music of the 1980s. I mean this as no criticism, but it would seem that you are not the intended audience for post-1960s(?) "popular music", as I am not the intended audience for various sorts of music also. Do not be disappointed that you don't like this or that--clearly, you were not meant to. Just revel in what you do like, and move on, singing all the while .!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2018)

ELO were one of the first bands (of my own - I don't count The Beatles - they belonged to my older siblings) that I fell in love with, but being a callow youth, once I found 10cc, I threw them over and never bought another record. I'd started with 1_0538 Overture, Roll Over Beethoven, On The Third Day_ and _El Dorado._

Oh, I lie, I did have _Turn to Stone_. I don't know why I didn't buy more singles, or even _Out of the Blue_, since they were great pop songs - _Mr Blue Sky_ has to be one of the happiest ever!

But by then, I'd thrown over 10cc because Genesis called and I'd grown up (haha!)


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Only the first Roy Wood version of the group for me (as much as I loved Lynn in the Move)...


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

A thought has suddenly struck me (a rare occurrence) with great force. The very often encountered response to many of these SM videos is along the line "I really liked their music when I was young and I first discovered them/their early work, etc. But I'm older/wiser now/have moved on/matured, etc.". And that is because for the vast majority, that has been the case. But being a geezer myself, I remember that I encountered a great deal of this music--almost all of it--as a grown man well past my teenage years. So my affection for it does not reflect teenage enthusiasm (doo-***, the blues, and R&B, yes) but rather a studied appreciation of my adult years. Maybe that accounts for the longevity of my liking of these artists and works: I was not and never was in a hurry to distance myself from having liked them "back then when I was a kid.". Just a thought.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2018)

Strange Magic said:


> The very often encountered response to many of these SM videos is along the line "I really liked their music when I was young and I first discovered them/their early work, etc. But I'm older/wiser now/have moved on/matured, etc."


I hope that my 'haha' tells where my tongue was when I wrote my post. I think it says more about me - and maybe about others like me in our musical appreciation journey - than it does about ELO.

During my teenage years, I was learning to like, to know what I liked, to show off that I knew what I liked. It could have been any band that I first took a liking to, it just happened to be ELO. I'm not sure why I stopped listening to them and moved on to something else, but I'm fairly sure it wasn't that I had actually "matured" and was ready for something superior. It was that I simply acquired something else to attach my learning to appreciate to. And since listening to music doesn't take place in a vacuum, there were domestic matters that would have had an impact on what I was doing, who I was friends with, and the extent to which I wanted to belong or not to belong.

Over the years, I've sold on many of the albums I'd owned and treasured, and this was partly financial (and I regret having to part with so much of the music I used to own) but yes, snobbishly at the time, I'd simply decided to set aside what I once loved in favour of something new. Shallow, perhaps.

Curiously, the albums that have survived longest are the classical. I've none of the pop/rock albums I bought for myself in the early seventies (though I didn't have many). I have a few of those that were given to me as presents (Mike Oldfield's _Ommadawn_ and _Boxed_, 10cc's _Original Soundtrack, _for example) but the bulk of the old music I still own comes from the 80s (in the 90s, having children curbed my spending on music). An even larger proportion is what I've been buying over the past 15 years, often filling in back catalogues (Depeche Mode, Eno, Wyatt, Radiohead, Beatles) as well as some contemporary (Muse, Sigur Ros, alt-J).

So I'm still on a musical journey, but looking across and back, at the moment, rather than forward; and maturity doesn't come into it.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Hey Mr Stranger-Than-Fiction:

The Deacon, sir, still _feels_ like a teenager.

Even so, the Deacon abhors ELO-sharn.

Is the Deacon at fault here


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

The Deacon said:


> Even so, the Deacon abhors ELO-sharn.
> 
> Is the Deacon at fault here


Yes.

ELO has always been one of my favorites. Saw them at Carnegie Hall during the '90s. They came out with a 60 piece orchestra for the first half of the show, then just the band for the 2nd half. Sold out and great show. I'm seeing them again this August at Madison Square Garden. Can't wait.

I have always found a "soothing" quality to much of their music. Just like Coldplay for me: There's just something... soothing about their sound.

V


----------

